# 1/24th scale figures



## bucwheat

Anyone know where I can find 1/24th scale figurines,found a few on E-bay but no companies to buy from.


----------



## gunn

sometimes its right here. google responds to certian words and puts up adds just below the quick reply area. like the word figures triggered 2 responces i see here just below the quick reply area.
ive seen alot of 1/24 figures on e bay along with garage tools also check some of our sponcers to the right of this page. seems like i saw a 10 pack of tools in one of them.
also try our flea market over by the airport bucwheat.
couple weeks ago i was at hobby lobby in the model section and thay had 3 boxes of car trailers all metal.:wave:


----------



## bucwheat

Yea ,I hit the flea market every weekend,you are right about the wording on Ebay.


----------



## djnick66

What kinds of figures? Preiser has some in kit form (G scale RR) and also pre finished. You find a lot of the "Homies" and "Fast Girls" figures for cars, usually pre finished. Modellers, a Japanese company has some resin figures for cars. Hasegawa and Fujimi have some race car bunnys and drivers. Tamiya used to do a set of college kids named "Campus Friends" that included a little Vespa scooter. Tamiya also has a set of 1/20 race car pit crew. Jimmy Flintstone and Chimneyville offer a random assortment of figures. In Military stuff you will be after 75mm figures. You could check a place like The Red Lancers in Milton, PA for that. They are excellent to deal with. Tamiya did a few 1/24/25 figures in metal and plastic.


----------



## bucwheat

Thank you sir,I am looking for 1/24th scale,I will check out some of these leads.


----------



## gunn

heres a good link i forgot about. parts for 1:24th scale
www.detailmaster.com


----------



## aeryn43

Fujimi and Tamiya both make sets of 1/24 mechanic figures, I have these ready to populate my Chariot and Space Pod, they should still be available in good model shops...


----------



## bucwheat

I bought 12 figures on E-bay this week for 99 cents but the shipping is $15 ,imagine that,anyway hope I will able to use them in my Dioramas.


----------

